

OpenPDS: Protecting the Privacy of Metadata through SafeAnswers [pdf] - markmassie
http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0098790&representation=PDF

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.fastcoexist.com/3033414/mit-wants-you-to-own-
your...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3033414/mit-wants-you-to-own-your-own-
data-not-give-it-away/), which points to this.

